# new logo for our soap business



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

We are having our business cards redone and I had an artist sketch up our baby goats fast forwarded by a year. Both are Alpines. She is fawn and he is black and white (he is a wether, but I had her draw him as a full buck). The dog is a 130 lb Anatolian LGD. 

Anyone interested on offering feedback on the artwork?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I assume your Alpine doe will not have four teats when she freshens?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

WOW ...exactly why I asked. I never noticed THAT....


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Oh, I thought you were testing us! :lol. Glad you asked too!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

It's otherwise adorable!


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I think I would put erect ears on the buck......


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Lol on the four teats! . 

I know it's just soap, but I would want better conformation on my goats. May not matter to any soap buyers, but it would sure bug me!!


----------

